# south jersey



## jfd67 (Jun 20, 2006)

Is anything happening at reeds beach, or cape may point yet?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*

Reeds beach is still producing fish with wihite bombers and school bus bombers. Grassy sound has picked up. I haven't heard anything from alexander ave yet, but it start really soon.


----------



## jfd67 (Jun 20, 2006)

yea thats what I heard. I'm thinking about Island beach state park for next saturday. I hear the bass are just starting to show up


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Today*

Went to grassy sound again to the toll bridge going into Stone Harbor. Wind was hawkin so me and Boss Dogg and my froend Bud went to the half bridge. Same conditions. Didn't stay long but Boss Dogg did manage to break in her new Ugly Stick.


----------

